# My new HUGE rescue boy!!!



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

He was a little girls pet for a long time. Her dad is a breeder of feeder rats .
So now that the little girl is board with him he just dumped him at the pet store with all of the other feeders ( poor little babies ). I pulled him out of a plastic bin marked jumbos. He has been kept on pine bedding in a 20 gallon tank all his life, SOME PEOPLE! I have no idea how old he is. But he is a HUGE squish! I held him and instantly fell in love. He was given a major bath (he was really gross!) and treated for a nasty case of lice when I first rescued him. I was finally able to bring him home today!!!! He got another bath and lice treatment ( just to make sure they are all gone ) and moved into his huge new cage! 


His name is Puppy! Since that is what he acts like. He loves my dogs and thinks he is a lap dog himself. He is also a big time licker !

What do you call his markings????


After his welcome home bath!


His intro to my dogs. It gives you a idea how big he is.



some more after bath photos!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

he is so cute! I'm not sure what his markings are


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG he's huge! He almost looks like a little possum in that second picture! lol He's so handsome!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

I died from cuteness.


----------



## KaoticBliss (Mar 12, 2008)

They had some that looked like him at Petsmart and they called them dalmations. Sorry this is my first post but he is just too CUTE!!!
Bliss


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

OMG... HE looks like my HUGE Boy DD (just a tad bit more white on yours)
<<< DD is my avatar pic

markings: best I could find within the descriptions offered out there is Baldie


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

He's so cute and big!!!!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

If a possum and a rat had a baby you'd get your rat. He's so BIG and so CUTE! He's lucky to have gotten you.


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

How cute! And how big! I would really love to have a big boy like yours!


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

How cute! And how big! I would really love to have a big boy like yours!


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

OMG HE'S SO ADORABLE AND.......HUUUUUGE! I LOVE IT -squishies-


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

I love him.... hes big, I love my ratties better


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

He looks like a giant version of my Patches soo cute


----------

